

Isomorphism in Information Carrying Systems (2004) [pdf] - brudgers
http://ruccs.rutgers.edu/tempdocs/Kulvicki_PAPQ.pdf

======
nine_k
From the abstract: «I show that in order for the information that they
_[generalizations]_ carry to be available to cognition, perceptual
representations must be isomorphic with respect to the constituent structure
of the properties that they represent. Isomorphism therefore plays an
important role in the information theorist’s account of perceptual
representation, even though it plays no role in determining content.»

~~~
brudgers
I couldn't help but think that philosophically, Wittgenstein's idea that a
proposition is a picture of the world appears to be a starting point for the
paper's ideas. Even if scientific terms like "model" and "simulation" might be
more palatable [perhaps due to less examination], all capture the idea of
isomorphism between a representation and what it represents.

~~~
nine_k
I'd even say that the 'picture' is a sort of homeomorphism: it preserves the
important structure while inevitably changing incident details.

